
Green Energy Producers Just Installed Their First Trillion Watts - spenrose
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-08-02/green-energy-capacity-passes-a-trillion-watts
======
spenrose
From the article:

The findings illustrate the scale of the green energy boom, which has drawn
$2.3 trillion of investment to deploy wind and solar farms at the scale
operating today. BloombergNEF estimates that the falling costs of those
technologies mean the next terrawatt of capacity will cost about half as much
– $1.23 trillion – and arrive sometime in 2023. "Hitting one terrawatt is a
tremendous achievement for the wind and solar industries, but as far as we’re
concerned, it’s just the start,"said Albert Cheung, BloombergNEF’s head of
analysis in London. "Wind and solar are winning the battle for cost-supremacy,
so this milestone will be just the first of many.’’

